# Make FREE Calls Anywhere in India !!



## amol48 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok this might sound fake but it is true. You can make free calls to anyone in India that too from your mobile through this site called www.ibibo.com. This is basically a social networking site, but can be used to make FREE calls too using one of their feature.

Visit this post on my site for step by step instruction:
*www.offers4all.co.nr/?p=45

Please don't misunderstand me that I am promoting my site. I have compiled step by step instruction and posted them at my site. You can't find these guidelines at ibibo too so I am posting link of my site.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks dude


----------



## brokenheart (Jan 16, 2008)

thanx,,,,4 da info....


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 16, 2008)

THkzzz ! ...


----------



## amol48 (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks guys... hey I check it many times.. it's working really great.. call quality too just as fine as Normal Cellphone network !


----------



## New (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the useful info*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 17, 2008)

old but thnx for sharin


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm, Thanks fore sharing. Tested it and it sure works 

Only thing is that the call gets diconnected after 2 mins but hey! they know we are Indians...we have ample time when we get stuff for free


----------



## max_demon (Jan 17, 2008)

only 10 mins per month


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 17, 2008)

^^that too 2 minutes per call and I didnt liked the call quality. To me actual mobile call is cheaper:just 49 paise per minute. BSNL Rules. yippie.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you dude for sharing


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks dude for taking the effort.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 18, 2008)

I was getting my hopes high until I read Max's post telling 10 min/month and Phenom's 2min/call..


----------



## amol48 (Jan 18, 2008)

yes guys sorry.. I missed the 10min per month thing. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 18, 2008)

^^ No need to be sorry, dude 

Thanks for informing!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 18, 2008)

@amol...no need to be sorry dude, but it was definitely a nice find. thnx a lot.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jan 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I was getting my hopes high until I read Max's post telling 10 min/month and Phenom's 2min/call..



Same here... 

anyway.. thanks for sharing....


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 20, 2008)

There are so many Indian social networking sites.
Do you think you can be even on 4-5 on them comfortably managing all the profiles of yours on those sites?

I think in the long run only the old ones such as google's Orkut will survive.
The days are over where you could copy a concept and be a great success, especially when the concept is already well-imaged and managed by a big company such as Orkut (google)

These new sites throw a lot money in publicity, attracting new members, and then, recovering the money becomes difficult because every user develops a 'banner blindness', finally when there is no more money, the site goes stale.

Just 2 observations to prove my point:
1. How many of you read the new Google Adsense ads placed near header and footer of this thread as keenly as you read the posts in this thread? 
2. When you hear social networking sites, what comes to your mind first Orkut, Ibibo, Bigadda, Gokut, Fropper, YouMint or ZillR or some other site?

And I have a friend who has been sending me repeated invitations to joint this YouMint and this irritated me so terribly that I finally had to set my email filter to junk all emails from his id. youmint says that it will allow a user to send SMS worth Rs. 900, but they will send advertisements to your mobile phone. Moreover, they claim that if they will pay me if I get more users to join their site. Its very much 
like that Amway program where you sell toothpastes, soaps, perfumes and get more of your friends to do that too. And the shocking thing is that the person who sent me this invitation to join Youmint is a student if VJTI, Mumbai. Now you don't expect a student from VJTI to stoop so low that he will ask you to join maybe because he gets 2-3 rupees when you join. Thats too dirty and disgusting.


Do you think you will be interested in reading messages which you know are advertisments? When ad publishers will realize this, they will stop using these services and revenues of these websites will take a beat! Moreover, you always have the fear of getting spam in your SMS inbox. Though they say that 'We will not sell/rent your personal information', their privacy policy and terms of use reserves them the right to change rules and allow them to sell your personal information. and this is what many of them would do when they have to recover the money!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm good.


----------



## SK GOUSE PASHA (Mar 19, 2009)

brokenheart said:


> thanx,,,,4 da info....


HAI HOW ARE YOU I AM FINE HEAR


----------

